

Google unveils service to bypass government censorship, surveillance - kudu
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2013/10/21/google-inc-unveilsservicetobypassgovernmentcensorshipsurveillanc.html

======
GuerraEarth
While I am a big fan of Gmail, and the Google logo graphics virtuosity, a lot
of shade has been cast on Google's corporate integrity and any shield of
Google likely is more "mask" than "shield."
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1kzrk3/julian_as...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1kzrk3/julian_assange_on_the_relationship_between_google/)

